# Ouija Board Party



## Luigi Bored

I have looked around this incredible forum and have come to the conclusion it's too late in the year to make an impressive display or haunt - y'all are so talented and work on our props year round and I'm just beginning. 

So - for this year, a little decorating outside and a party. I am inspired by nixies Mad Scientist themed party and wonder how a Ouija Board party would go over? Any thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## printersdevil

I don't think it is too late to start. I had my first Boo Bash last year and was able to pull things together not starting until September.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

It all depends on how much your willing to work on your haunt!!! I'm certain that if you make a few props and purchase the rest you can have a succesful haunt!!! We all started with a small haunt and expanded from there!! A few tombstones and a ghost or two and possibly a few hands sticking out of the ground, and you have the beginnings of a great haunt!!!


----------



## Luigi Bored

Hey thanks guys! 

howlin mad jack - Great ideas! Someone had a good tombstone tutorial that looked possible with foam. 

printersdevil - Wow! Do you have any pictures on your album of your haunt last year?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Noooooo you've got plenty of time! You should see the list I have yet to do.


----------



## printersdevil

Why not boraden it up a bit and make it something more generic that could include the Ouija Board, Tarot cards, fortune tellers with crystal balls, palm readers or anything else along this line. You could set up card tables and have a different person or prop at each. Your post made me think of New Orleans and the tables outside Jackson Square at night. 

Big Lots has a great Ouija Board metal sign that even has the pointer that sways. Target has a glow in the dark Ouija Board, too. You could pick up Tarot cards, print off a palm chart and/or make one, make a crystal ball or find one to buy as prop. I have a print out I found last year on the web about how to make one. This would not take a lot of time or expense.

You could even put these in different rooms or all in a tent like area like gypsies. Costumes would also be easy to do. 

I think it has potential and would be fun. You could even make a cardboard gypsy wagon.

Please let us know what you decide and post the details.


----------



## Luigi Bored

printersdevil - just saw the post -many Thanks! Incredible Ideas!


----------



## Aelwyn

I could totally see a sort of Victorian seance type theme...

Creepy photos on the walls (death photos would be awesome), crystal balls, lots of candles, brocade, velvet, cobwebs, sheets on furniture, candelabras, etc.


----------



## Luigi Bored

Ooh, I like it Aelwyn! And Target Does have a glow in the dark ouja board! I never would have found that, Printersdevil - thanks!

Seriously, thank you!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

This is an old post, but I am finally doing a gypsy fortune teller theme this year. Please share some ideas. I am into witches and will still use a lot of my décor since I have so much. I also love Harry Potter. I am toying with an idea of having a sort of gathering for training of witches, wizards, and gyspy fortune tellers. I could do different rooms for each. Sort of like visiting groups sharing ideas. LOL


----------



## fontgeek

printersdevil said:


> This is an old post, but I am finally doing a gypsy fortune teller theme this year. Please share some ideas. I am into witches and will still use a lot of my décor since I have so much. I also love Harry Potter. I am toying with an idea of having a sort of gathering for training of witches, wizards, and gyspy fortune tellers. I could do different rooms for each. Sort of like visiting groups sharing ideas. LOL


This is for a party rather than a haunt?
The idea of the various classrooms sounds kind of fun, but I can see problems/issues if you have to supply enough goods/props for guests to actually use in any kind of numbers. For example, having enough decks of Tarot cards for each guest to "learn" on, the same goes for crystal balls, Ouija boards, bags of bones (though that might be the cheapest to reproduce in numbers), books of spells, etc. Maybe a wand for each guest and a class to teach them how to do a specific spell, or a wand shop like that of the Harry Potter books, with enough wands for each guest to get their own.
A Potions class, herbology, a class on the history of Magic.
If you need or want one, I can setup a custom Ouija board for your party, with the date, location, and stylized ornamentation. Then you would just have to print them out and supply the puck and lessons to your "students".


----------



## printersdevil

Just saw your response fontgeek. Would this be a regular paper size sign? Like an invitation or to use as an actual board? I am interested. PM me the details.


----------



## fontgeek

I can create them at any size from my end of things, but making them really small would basically make them only an ornament.
You could do a small version (the front of a folded 5" x 7" folded card) for invitations, and larger sized versions to be able to easily print out. For me, I draw and typeset for a living, and since I already have all of the elements/pieces, I can scale them up or down as needed, and can add or delete ornamentation as needed. If you want to do a working letter sized version for people to use, then you will need to supply pucks for them to use, and the finished Ouija board would kind of dictate how large (or small) those would need to be. You can PM your needs and a contact email address to me if this is of interest.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I don't have any ideas for you to add but I don't think your too late to do this. I hope everything goes well for you!  If I come up with any ideas, I'll let you know or I'll send you a pm.


----------

